# Back to old tricks. Wet sanded BMW E91 Lemans Blue



## Mr Singh

*Back to old tricks. Wet sanded BMW E91 Lemans Blue with Wolfs Hard Body*

Some of you might remember a while back I did a full wetsand on my Lexus import, wasn't many people if any doing it on DW back then, now of course KDS are paving the way and doing great things for improving peoples skills and understanding on this highly talked about subject.

So moving on, purchased my BMW last year anyone who has a BMW will know the orange peel is simply horrendous. The clarity warped and reflections muted. I knew even before I'd decided to buy a BMW that it would receive a wetsand!

Admittingly it took me 9 months of ownership before I got around to doing this, business and personal life got busy! I have done many upgrades to the car before hand which include, Weitec Coilovers, Zimmerman Z-Sports brakes all round, twin exit exhaust, remap, audio upgrade, tints, paddle shift retrofit, 1M wheels and other little bits along the way.

So getting the car where I wanted I was finally ready. Here's a list of the products used;

Wash & Decontamination,
Auto Finesse Lather
Bilt Hamber Snow Foam
Irox X
Tardis
Dooka washmit

Wheels & Tyres,
G-Techniq G-Wash
Wheel Woolies/Daytona brushes
Wolfs Black out dressing
Sealed with Gtechniq G5

Wetsand & Polishing,
Megs 1500, 2000, 2500, 3000 grit papers
Flex PE14-2-150 Rotary
Scholls S3, S17+, S30+ & S40
Scholls wool pads (S3)
3M Yellow polishing pads (S17+)
Hexlogic green pads (S30+)
3M Blue finishing pads (S40) 
Carpro Eraser

LSP,
Wolfs Hard body
Gtechniq G1 for windscreen and G5 for side/rear glass

--

Gtechniq G5 sealant was applied to the wheels inside and out well over a month before they went on the car. By about this time they have been on for 5 months or so.





































Next up car was foamed with Auto foam,




























Rinsed then washed with Lather,




























Dried.










Now the fun begins! Taped up seams where residue from wetsanding can make a real mess and where paint is thin.

Several measurements where taken with the PDG. Ranging from 90 - 65 microns :doublesho

I started with 2000 grit and it did knock off alot of the orange peel, some of the panels were real sodding hard as most who have dealt with BMW paints will know, only 1500 grit was getting through. But generally it was 2000 > 2500 > 3000 grit. Only panels which required 1500 was the front wings.










Polishing was done with Scholls wool pad and S3 gold compound, not taking more than 4-5 passes then moving to S17+ on the Yellow 3M pad.


















Total knocked off is around 4-5 microns.










After S17+ with a blob of S40 to increase working time.




























Still further refinining after this point.










Rear tailgate after 2000, 2500, 3000.










Then S3 and S17+/S40 polishing










Bonnet during 2000 grit









After 2000, 2500, 3000.









Now working on with S3 Gold..









Bonnet half way done with S3 Gold.




























Not buffer trails, just residue left from S3 Gold 










After with S17+ and blob of S40













































Quite happy with 1 days work I move onto the other side following day.



















Left is before




























So.. as of now this side took the same procedure.. S3, S17+/S40 which was completed in 5 hours.










Afters close up.









































































Pretty much how it was when I took the car to Waxstock.

So last week I went around and took care of all the niggles that needed addressing, which was minor markings left from sanding and the odd blemish. Plus to strip of AF Tough Coat and replace it with something more permanent in time for winter.










S30+ being worked with Hex Logic pad









































































Exterior all finished, with 2 coats of Wolfs Hardbody (24 hrs apart)

Interior is given good clean with APC on plastics & Dr Leather for all leather





































And a few more final shots.























































Thanks for reading!

Cheers,
Am.


----------



## jlw41

:doublesho Amazing detail! great work bud :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS

impressive work!
the color is the best you can have for this car! so lovely!


----------



## Doug_M

Nice one! For sale?


----------



## Ultra

Nicely modified touring, looks good :thumb:


----------



## yetizone

Beautifully done :buffer:


----------



## kyle.bailey1

awesome work!


----------



## cossierick

STUNNING !!!!

Carnt praise you enough, that must of been one hell of a job, i no first hand how hard bmw paint it.

I love the complete look of the car, colour ,wheels, ride hight etc

Perfect.

rick


----------



## stefstef

Excellent work mate
Btw perfect combination of colour & wheels!!


----------



## Stevesuds

Blimey. Brave man but fantastic results. Love the subtle mods as well.


----------



## Junior Bear

I saw this at waxstock, stunning!


----------



## Nally

Great work wet sanding rocks
Really need to get mine done before winter


----------



## VenomUK

Stunning car there matey  Really do like the touring and in that blue!

Is there any special method to wet sanding by hand?


----------



## xJay1337

Amazing work, great shine and a nice motor!


----------



## JwilliamsM

that is exactly what i'd want my e9x beemer to look like! stunning very classy, i wouldn't have the guts to apply sandpaper to something like this

wheels are stunning too


----------



## Soul Hudson

Great work my man fantastic results in the end. Your hard work paid off.

What's a wool pad for? Does it have more cut than foam? Or is it better at refining etc?

Cheers


----------



## David Proctor

Superb work. Nice car too..


----------



## snoopin

Looks flipping awesome mate.. i really want to do mine but im to scared..


----------



## Brazo

Mr Singh I for one remember well you were the first person by a long shot to be posting up full wet sands and very impressed I was too as I am now:thumb:


----------



## youdsym3

Very nice work indeed, great finish to the paint work. Quick question, where did you buy the wheel bolts from or are they simply bolt caps? Mine are rusted and look bad!


----------



## dooka

That does look good for sure :thumb:..

I think you need to pop over sometime, only down the road ..


----------



## SunnyStar

Looks great ! Could you tell me at which speed you worked with the Scholl polishes ?


----------



## P.A.D

Great work as usual dude.

Looks fantastic...:thumb:



Russell


----------



## Alan W

Brazo said:


> Mr Singh I for one remember well you were the first person by a long shot to be posting up full wet sands and very impressed I was too as I am now:thumb:


Another one here Mark who remembers that momentous original Thread that was viewed by so many! 

Stunning work again Am, in a fraction of the time, but no less impressive for that. 

Car looks superb with its subtle mods and glass like finish! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## jan_tekin

Great work, would love to be able to do this.


----------



## snoopin

dooka said:


> That does look good for sure :thumb:..
> 
> I think you need to pop over sometime, only down the road ..


Another Northamptonian


----------



## alan hanson

awesome


----------



## edthedrummer

Alan W said:


> Another one here Mark who remembers that momentous original Thread that was viewed by so many!
> 
> Stunning work again Am, in a fraction of the time, but no less impressive for that.
> 
> Car looks superb with its subtle mods and glass like finish! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


I also remember it very well!

Brilliant to see more work from yourself, the car looks fantastic.


----------



## CK888

I remember your Lexus well mate:thumb:

Another great job, I do like 'em E91s too.


----------



## Brian mc21

Some says he's Am. Some say he's Mr Singh. I say he's a maniac. 
AWESOME.


----------



## Mr Face

Great work, fantastic result, big respect :thumb:


----------



## DWills

Absolutely outstanding, very well done for all the effort and well deserved amazing results :thumb:


----------



## Grommit

Outstanding!, that is some fine work sir. Looks amazing and the subtle changes makes it look very aggressive in a nice way haha


----------



## neilb62

Stunning... simply stunning... :argie:


----------



## Mr Singh

Just got in from the gym, will respond to everyone with specific questions tomorrow. Glad you all like it There is still room for improvement, namely the stone chips on the front bumper but we'll get through winter and look at get that all tidy next year.
:thumb:


----------



## ckeir.02mh

Yes fantastic job mate!

I did this to my boat over the winter took around 45 hrs on that (18ft) looked awesome sold it for £1k profit too.

I have a quick question as i am going to do this on my Beamer sometime, the question is...

Wheres the best (cheapest) place to buy the sandpaper from mate?

Once again awesome work!

Chris.


----------



## deni2

Wow, great job done. Car looks amazing.


----------



## Anzafin

Amazing work!!! Wish I had the guts to try wetsanding. Well, your post does everything to encourage me!

- Antti -


----------



## DMH-01

Cracking job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Phil H

very impressive! very nice motor you have


----------



## DetailMyCar

Great work there, and what a stunning car!!! Best colour, 1M wheels look amazing with it lowered too.

Great read anyway, thanks for posting! 

Can't believe how low the readings were though, any idea why??


----------



## moono16v

Great! Very nice looking 'grown up' car! Very subtle


----------



## id_doug

Stunning finish and great write up.

Did you have any pictures of the peel before removal to gauge what the difference is in the finish? :thumb:


----------



## cossienuts

very good work saw this at waxstock very nice car


----------



## mattyslk

Awesome!! How much paper do you think you got through? Is it sheet (per grit) per panel?


----------



## Frans D

Stunning job. :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Nice work, what wool pad is that?


----------



## streaky

I still remember my reply from when you first posted your Lexus wetsand pictures "balls of steel". Though everyone seems to have jumped on your bandwagon these days.
Stunning job as always.


----------



## gtechrob

nice job - and great looking car :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare

Nice work Am, good to catch up the other day. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## mass

Excellent work!! great car


----------



## rob_wilson1

Wow!! enough said. I think this colour is just the best :thumb:


----------



## tonyy

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777

Great write up and amazing results.

Car looks fantastic, what model is it? the spec looks spot on: Xenons, Auto, Heated Leather, Pro Nav.

Does it have a different steering wheel from the normal MSports? and how do you go about retro fitting paddles?

Rob


----------



## nick.s

Just goes to show that the hard work and effort truly does pay dividends!


----------



## Sportspack Mark

that car is stunning! great work


----------



## Deacon Hays

WOW:doublesho
Amazing job:argie:
Looks like a really hard work, but the result is fantastic:thumb:
The Bmw looks great. I love the colour and the wheels.


----------



## Smudge

OMFG!!!! amazing!!!

Your car rocks fella


----------



## CliveP

Truly Impressive!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Big Buffer

Fantastic mate


----------



## david_h

that is epic, the mods are subtle yet perfect. Amazing job on the wet sanding, just the bonnet was enough for me.


----------



## Mr Singh

VenomUK said:


> Stunning car there matey  Really do like the touring and in that blue!
> 
> Is there any special method to wet sanding by hand?


Method is straight controlled passes. Where surfaces have curves its best to do it by hand so you can follow the contour and not knock off excessive clear coat on the high spot. Where surfaces were flat I would use a Megs backing pad, worth having couple of these so can be used as a squeegee to quickly drain water from the surface.

And of course, never can have enough water. I used variation of hose attachment set on mist and clean water in a empty spray bottle with a touch of Megs shampoo plus for lubricity.



Soul Hudson said:


> Great work my man fantastic results in the end. Your hard work paid off.
> 
> What's a wool pad for? Does it have more cut than foam? Or is it better at refining etc?
> 
> Cheers


For compound stage with Scholls S3 Gold, Scholl Concepts SOFTouch Polish Pad (145mm) was used. Also the 85mm version for tighter areas 

It doesn't necessarily have more cut but has a better working time, a heavy foam cut pad will mean alot of heat which can do all kinds of damage. For a job like this wool pads were superb. I did dry some foam pads purely out of interest from which I found the working time needing extending, spritz of water to keep the pad cool and grabing. Wool pads are a breeze in comparison.



youdsym3 said:


> Very nice work indeed, great finish to the paint work. Quick question, where did you buy the wheel bolts from or are they simply bolt caps? Mine are rusted and look bad!


Those are off eBay, made by TPi. They sell them in chrome, black chrome and matt black.



dooka said:


> That does look good for sure :thumb:..
> 
> I think you need to pop over sometime, only down the road ..


Yeh no worries, you'll have to PM me your number address! 



SunnyStar said:


> Looks great ! Could you tell me at which speed you worked with the Scholl polishes ?


S3 Gold, 1200 RPM
S17+ with S40, 900-1500 RPM
S30, 1200-1500 RPM

First 2 passes spread over at 600-900 RPM, then worked up. Towards the end bought back down to 900 RPM for burnish.



ckeir.02mh said:


> Yes fantastic job mate!
> 
> I did this to my boat over the winter took around 45 hrs on that (18ft) looked awesome sold it for £1k profit too.
> 
> I have a quick question as i am going to do this on my Beamer sometime, the question is...
> 
> Wheres the best (cheapest) place to buy the sandpaper from mate?
> 
> Once again awesome work!
> 
> Chris.


Nice one! I bought all my papers from Shinearama, it was the only place that had all the grit papers at the same time. Around 90p or so per sheet and little more for the 3000 grit 



DetailMyCar said:


> Great work there, and what a stunning car!!! Best colour, 1M wheels look amazing with it lowered too.
> 
> Great read anyway, thanks for posting!
> 
> Can't believe how low the readings were though, any idea why??


You and me both bud, there is only 1 area that has been painted and its a tiny portion of the front wing. But overall paint readings are 80 microns. Some areas were even thinner so I didn't knock off too much clear coat, I knew from the start it wasn't going to ever be a 100% orange peel free finish but a good 80-90% reduction. Parked next to a 2012 BMW yesterday the OP was simply staggering, can't believe anyone would accept such a finish 



id_doug said:


> Stunning finish and great write up.
> 
> Did you have any pictures of the peel before removal to gauge what the difference is in the finish? :thumb:


Most of the early pics were taken from my Galaxy S2 phone, wife took my Sony on her holidays so it was pretty hard to pick it up. The worse areas were the doors, rear quarters and side bumpers. The roof wasn't touched, just corrected with S17+ and S40.



mattyslk said:


> Awesome!! How much paper do you think you got through? Is it sheet (per grit) per panel?


I intially purchased 10 sheets of each.. Here's what I used.

3 sheets of 1500
4 sheets of 2000
3 sheets of 2500
3 sheets of 3000

I used a CD to access the drop off in 'cut' before using a new sheet. In any case 2 of each would be soaking in a bucket of water 



AaronGTi said:


> Nice work, what wool pad is that?


Scholl Concepts SOFTouch Polish Pads, used 145mm and 85mm for tighter areas



robertdon777 said:


> Great write up and amazing results.
> 
> Car looks fantastic, what model is it? the spec looks spot on: Xenons, Auto, Heated Leather, Pro Nav.
> 
> Does it have a different steering wheel from the normal MSports? and how do you go about retro fitting paddles?
> 
> Rob


Its a 330D M Sport. Yep has all those specs, runs 290hp and healthy 500lb/ft 

The steering wheel was picked up on eBay then sent straight to Royal Steering wheels for a retrim in Nappa and perforated leather along with the M Sport colour stiching. The Paddles are from the LCI's which were modified along with a complete PNP harness. No coding was required.


----------



## herbiedacious

lovely car,lovely colour,excellent stance and excellent workmanship, well done sir!


----------



## FabrizioTDI

STUNNING CAR ( i LOVE BMW), stunning Wheels (CSL the best), STUNNING colour, stunning WORK (WET SANDING= PERFECTION). LOVELY WORK. Amazing. 

About the car: is the gear knob original? I see it's shorter than the usuals...and better than the others. 

Posted on my browser


----------



## mattyslk

Thanks very much for the reply!! I've bought 4 sheets of each! Just gonna wait until I'm brave enough to tackle!!


----------



## Mr Singh

FabrizioTDI said:


> STUNNING CAR ( i LOVE BMW), stunning Wheels (CSL the best), STUNNING colour, stunning WORK (WET SANDING= PERFECTION). LOVELY WORK. Amazing.
> 
> About the car: is the gear knob original? I see it's shorter than the usuals...and better than the others.
> 
> Posted on my browser


:thumb:

The gear knob/gaiter and handbrake/gaiter is a BMW Performance item, in leather and alcantara.


----------



## mikeydee

One of the best E91s i have seen. great work.


----------



## MK1Campaign

Such a great looking car. Are the wheels genuine 1M?


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , nice job on a nice car , congrats .


----------



## PaulN

Lovely work, why did you worry about drying it at the start with a lovely thick plush drying towel pre wet sanding though? I guess good habits are hard to break lol


----------



## Mr Singh

PaulN said:


> Lovely work, why did you worry about drying it at the start with a lovely thick plush drying towel pre wet sanding though? I guess good habits are hard to break lol


yep.. its a good habit to have I suppose :lol:


----------



## MLAM

Stunning finish there!

On another note, is that your cat in one of the pictures?


----------



## Mr Singh

MLAM said:


> Stunning finish there!
> 
> On another note, is that your cat in one of the pictures?


Yup thats my black pussy laid out :lol:


----------



## talisman

very very nice....


----------



## buckas

lovely car and superb work!


----------



## Frozzy

Lovely finish!


----------



## georgeandpeppa

You got big balls wetsanding that!

Very nice looking motor:thumb:


----------



## MLAM

Mr Singh said:


> Yup thats my black pussy laid out :lol:


 An what a lovely pussy it is too! :lol:

Is the fur smooth?

I'll get my coat


----------



## Mk2Singh

Awesome finish! Looks and sits well on the 1M wheels


Has this got any tasty audio upgrades then?


----------



## Toyota-Ant

Excellent work, brave but definitely worth it, lovely finish!


----------



## Mr Singh

Mk2Singh said:


> Awesome finish! Looks and sits well on the 1M wheels
> 
> Has this got any tasty audio upgrades then?


Just a little upgrade, but might be adding a little more :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB

Impressive work!


----------



## GT_power

:doublesho Stunning!!Color is the best you can have on BMW


----------



## Ronnie

Stunning i love your details. Great work and great finish. Car looka amazing Was looking at one of these and putting an M3 front on it. What exhaust have you got?


----------



## Scrim-1-

Great work buddy.


----------



## raj

amazing finish Mr Singh!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Awesome stuff, I can't wait to get my new car so that I can wetsand again!

Thats massively impressive, truly stunning finish!

Russ.


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing

Hi Russ have you sold ur ed30, i used to have one black 08 plate all standard


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

sedetailing said:


> Hi Russ have you sold ur ed30, i used to have one black 08 plate all standard


Not yet, it'll go within the next month or so - great time of year to buy a BMW


----------



## Lupostef

Great work looks fantastic worth the hasstle :thumb: 

Lovely motor as well mods look great as does the colour.


----------



## Mr Singh

Bit of an update on the car.

Wolfs HB is holding up well but has had another coat in the last week just to top up before the weather really turns, aswell as winter tyres.





































Few pics from a month back, this is with no wash for a month and 2 coats of Wolfs Hard Body. Needless to say didn't take much to get it clean!

Anyway how it looked today before changing over to the winter wheels which are standard MV3s refirbished in Ferric grey, with Vredestein Wintrac Extreme tyres.























































Needing a wash again, but not before I switch the wheels










Done, also raised the coilovers up a wee bit, I say a bit doesn't look like much lol



















Before being put away for storage wanted to see how well Gtechniq C5 has put up for the last 6 months, not been hit with Iron X ever so much to my suprise this is how much the bled, still they were beading afterward so iron just on the coating presumably.














































Still looking sharp, and Wolfs HB showing it really does combat swirling caused by washing.




























Not bad! Guess my wash technique isn't bad either 










I have collected a new front end and rear end from the later LCI model, currently sat waiting to be painted, so look forward to updating with you all on that next year, till then this is how she stands 

Cheers!


----------



## s3 rav

Very nice mate.


----------



## jonesie-55

Stunning car, OEM+!


----------



## bazz

very nice bmw fella and you must use some dirty roads going by the unwashed pick


----------



## Alan W

Still looks damn cool Am, even on the winters! :thumb:

Watch that back end in the snow and ice! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## TopSport+

Looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## Mr Singh

Alan W said:


> Still looks damn cool Am, even on the winters! :thumb:
> 
> Watch that back end in the snow and ice! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Thanks fellas!

Yeh mate, tyres really came to there own in the snow last year. Already feel better in the damp conditions over the Proxes :driver:


----------



## cossierick

I love this car its stunning. 

Love both sets of wheels etc, and it looks like your workmanship is second to none.

Rick

ps out of interest what is your wash routine to keep it looking like that please


----------



## Jason M5

Brave man to do the wet sanding.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Looks lovely, I love a good wet sand and I love wet sanding cars, so much bling.

I would wet sand more if I could.


----------



## Markojay

cracking looking car mate!


----------



## Steampunk

Very nice work!

Steampunk


----------



## gibbo555

Excellent work, think most BMs could do with that treatment. Car looks spot on :thumb:


----------



## giveus-alook

Cracking job, I don't think that "joe public" realise what can be done to their vehicle's paint to get that wonderful looking WoW factor:argie:


----------



## bambam12

Looking really nice, of course it would be better with some FI subs


----------



## Eggchaser

What a difference,great work


----------



## Scrogz

Gorgeous car! Lovely finish buddy


----------



## jamie crookston

simply stunning


----------



## Porkypig

I doff my cap fella, that's the bees. Nice job and love Leman blue!:thumb:


----------



## Brigham1806

stunning finish...  excellent work, saw this car at wax stock and was impressed then.


----------



## teamdirtydog

lovely detail! Nicely modded BMW too


----------



## Jack

Top quality work there, love the colour and wheels


----------



## FabrizioTDI

This OEM+ is awesome. 

Mate, what about the steering wheel trim? It looks amazing, as the gear knob! Individual?


----------



## dave-

Might try this on my 11 year Ford old just to get experiance doing it before I upgrade the car. Thanks for going into detail, no pun intended lol...


----------



## coopersim

That looks amazing!

LMB is a lovely colour, pity that BM's suffer so badly with orange peel, wish I had the nerve to give this a go!


----------



## Black.MB

Love the car. Love the exhausts. Love the color. :thumb:


----------



## Luis

impressive job  :thumb:


----------



## Sasar

Unbelievable work and car. You are the man Mr Singh!


----------



## explorer

A first class car with work to match :thumb:


----------



## Brooklands

It takes a brave man to do this, but look at the results!


----------



## MattTurton

That is stunning. Quality work mate.


----------



## Clyde

that looks ace - subtle mods really work well too


----------



## Grande_GTi

Awesome


----------



## Mr Singh

Wolfs HB beading snow?


----------



## Mr Singh

bambam12 said:


> Looking really nice, of course it would be better with some FI subs


haha maybe 1 or 2 :thumb:



FabrizioTDI said:


> This OEM+ is awesome.
> 
> Mate, what about the steering wheel trim? It looks amazing, as the gear knob! Individual?


X1 trim on the wheel


----------



## VdoubleU

I bet your neighbors think you're f**king mental! nice results though don't usually like BMWs either


----------



## Z4-35i

Mr Singh said:


> Wolfs HB beading snow?


Nice, Wolfs HB is on my list of products to try out on our black BMW sometime this year.


----------



## MikeyD

Love Love Love what you've done with the Car. Hope I can get mine close to this - although as a NEWBIE wont be attempting the Wet stuff - too scary ! 

Can I ask you where you got the pedal set it looks awesome









Cheers :thumb:


----------



## moono16v

Great work. Lots of balls (probably skill for you but balls for me!) well done. 

Love the guard cat.


----------



## danwel

Looks great,looks low on the front!!


----------



## MattDoleman

Wouldn't have the balls to wet sand like this haha! Amazing job though


----------



## grant motox

good turnaround and love the colour


----------



## Pedro92

Very nice.... :thumb:


----------



## DannyMair

Wow!! An amazing looking estate car. Love it


----------



## pharmed

Wow. Stunning. What made you decide to wet sand over more conventional detailing/polishing methods?


----------



## cactusbob

Stunning job


----------



## Mr Singh

Need to update this thread. Had a front and rear facelift, new ferric grey refurb on the OEM M3 competition wheels. Now wearing Gtechniq C1 & ExoV2.


----------



## riggsy

great turnaround there, bl00dy good work


----------



## Matty77

Cracking job + great write up and photos. Thanks!


----------



## Puntoboy

Mr Singh said:


> Need to update this thread. Had a front and rear facelift, new ferric grey refurb on the OEM M3 competition wheels. Now wearing Gtechniq C1 & ExoV2.


Stunning. Reminds me of my old E91. I was just planning the rear end facelift when I decided to sell her.

Great works though, she looks like a real beaut.


----------



## jdquinn

Stunning looking car and it would need to be with the work you've put into it!.:car:

What do you think of the coilovers? My brother's E90 325i msport coupe has the standard M-sport suspension which is so harsh it is like being punched in the kidneys over every bump in the road. (our roads are pretty harsh though)

Very minor criticism is that I'm not a fan of a car being lowered so the top of the tyres can't be seen. A very small raise on the coilies would make it perfect for me. :thumb:


----------



## Autogeek

Amazing job!:thumb:


----------



## Ravinder

Is this the 335d? That last pic is incredible.


----------



## steveo1986

Stunning car mate, that wheels set it off perfect as well!


----------



## Raymondmc9

Hi. What a job, superb.

I really like you mats. Any chance you can post a link of where to get them?
Thanks


----------



## WP-UK

Beautiful motor! Would love to see some more photos of the facelift?

What exhaust are you running?


----------



## Kev_mk3

brave man but gorgeous car


----------

